# Apple Sauce



## Sydney11 (Jun 14, 2002)

Hi Heather,I was wondering, what is the general rule for replacing apple sauce for oil in a cake mix. Is it 1:1, or something else? I have problems with oil and I have a gluten free cake mix to make that calls for 1/4 cup of oil, how much apple sauce should I use?


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - You can replace all of the oil with applesauce, though I prefer to keep a few tablespoons of healthy fat (canola, olive oil) in a recipe. Is there fat from another source in this mix? Gluten free recipes sometimes have a ton of fat, and also dairy, so watch out for that. In general, for a loaf of bread, you can use 4-6 tablespoons for the whole recipe. This will give you enough fat for good aesthetic results, but is low fat overall so it won't set off your IBS.- Heather


----------

